# AC Gilbert offering S and HO scales



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've read that AC Gilbert added HO scale trains to customers in the 60s, but have never heard if anyone has any Gilbert HO. There were two really nice turnouts with the included 1/3 R pieces, plus a new switch motor at the the show Saturday. I bought them just because they were AC Gilbert and I had never seen any before. They're different. I see on the bottom of the turnouts that the track was imported. Was any of the HO scale made in the USA? People have said Lionel HO isn't worth anything, and I'm wondering about AC Gilbert HO trains. Sure love the S scale!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

They look like Tyco or Atlas switches...Gilbert clones?? There is a following for Gilbert HO.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

flyernut said:


> They look like Tyco or Atlas switches...Gilbert clones?? There is a following for Gilbert HO.


You're right, except that the control pins on the machines seem to be flimsier than the Tyco, Atlas and Life-Like switches that I have. No name or engraving on the steel covers underneath. A tiny gauge wire operates the switch on these. They work okay, but the other brands that I have use a much heavier gauge. I wonder if the new switch machine is powered and those on the turnouts manual? This question is based on the brass terminals on the new one and lack of them on the others. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep, they look exactly like Atlas. I've seen Flyer HO at a few shows. Except for the size, many of the items look exactly like their BIG brothers. Maybe I should pay more attention to the HO being offered at shows as it might be Flyer brand??


----------

